# Jeep J-12 concept



## HozayBuck

*Anybody seen this? Beats me..but I like it!! I seem to remember something like this long ago???

*eep revives Forward Control, Gladiator pickups in Easter concepts
By Justin Hyde | Motoramic - Tue, Mar 27, 2012 4:31 PM EDT

Jeep Mighty FC ConceptChevrolet doesn't take modern-day Impalas and rework them into updated Bel Airs. There's not much in common between a Ford Fusion and any Ford family sedan from 1960 through 1980. So if Jeep wants to mine its past for a pair of concepts that revive not just the look of '60s -era Gladiators but Forward Control pickups, we welcome the rare trip down the nostalgia trail -- especially if powered by a 470-hp Hemi V8.Built by Jeep to mark its annual Easter party near Moab, Utah, the two concepts were built from everyday Jeep Wranglers to highlight pieces of the Mopar parts catalogue for Jeep owners. The most striking is the Jeep Mighty FC, which revives the cabover look of early '60s Jeep trucks with a custom front-end and drop-down bed from the Wrangler pickup conversion kit. If you're not a Chrysler designer, the only pieces you can buy are the two Portal Axles, designed for heavy-duty work and height, which run $11,000 to $12,000. Each.

Jeep J-12 concept A less radical transformation of the Wrangler pickup kit produces the J-12 Concept, which combines an upgraded suspension and eight-foot bed with a front end reminiscent of the first-generation Gladiator pickups. On the inside, Jeep has removed many of the Wrangler's comforts in favor of a dash and floorboard that can almost withstand a hose down, using truck-bed liner for flooring instead of carpets. It reminds everyone that once upon a time, Jeep made some of the most stylish small pickups in America. Why Jeep can't do that again remains one of Detroit's enduring mysteries.

Jeep also showed four other concepts for its parts business, including two Wranglers upgraded with a new Mopar kit that lets owners easily bolt in the 470-hp Hemi V8 in place of the standard Chrysler V-6 in models with a five-speed transmission; an update will let owners of the new 2012 model with a six-speed automatic in on the fun. Bully for them, but seems there could be room for combining all of these parts into something that could take all terrains and look fantastic doing so.

http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motora...diator-pickups-easter-concepts-203117868.html


----------



## edwmoj5924

Oh yes, seen this and really liked the classic look of the gladiator truck. Hopefully the people at jeep make those a reality.


----------



## FrankW

It reminds me a bit of a Pinzgauer 4x4, though the link transfers me to a random yahoo page


----------



## 1969cj-5

Link is broken.


----------



## 1969cj-5

Pic. I would DD it!


----------



## CulexPipiens

You mean this one?










I'd consider it... but then again the original (or a military M715 version) with a diesel would be a better BOV option due to no electronics. Think something like this:


----------



## NorCalSurvivalist

That's pretty cool. It reminds me of the AEV Brute which is a pretty proven concept at this point.


----------



## Turtle

1969cj-5 said:


> Pic. I would DD it!


Looks like the Nukizer concept from last year, with the 715 front end grafted on to the Wrangler, but with a hard top. If Jeep has produced two versions of this concept in as many years, it may actually have some potential for production.

http://pictures.topspeed.com/IMG/crop/201003/jeep-nukizer-715_460x0w.jpg


----------



## RevWC

Reminds me of the AMC 1976-78 Jeep Eagle and Scrambler, see both pages, only with more beef!

http://www.angelfire.com/nb2/jeeppickups/new_page_3.html


----------



## BasecampUSA

This is the Jeep Gladiator forward control... I had one in the late 60's


----------



## CulexPipiens

I had looked at the FC as a possibility... as as crew cab and beefed up a little... think something like this:










or if you don't need/want crew cab


----------



## SierraM37

I never did like the early jeep FC's aesthetics but this concept looks good. Very similar to a unimog/Pinzgauer. I think the ultimate reasonable b/o vehicle would be a late model unimog DOKA with the diesel. I'm in process of restoring a '52 M37 which preceded the M715. Beast of a truck made from real steel.


----------



## HozayBuck

BasecampUSA said:


> This is the Jeep Gladiator forward control... I had one in the late 60's


*This is what I remember! been a long time!*


----------

